# 1967 gto am/fm radio original



## lou (Aug 7, 2021)

hello everyone i have been on a search for a am/fm radio for my 67 gto, i do have a am in there now, would anyone have a line to get one for my car thanks guys as always.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Not cheap and not pretty.









1967 67 PONTIAC GTO LEMANS TEMPEST OEM GM DELCO AM-FM RADIO SERVICED W/ WARRANTY | eBay


Original 1967 Pontiac GTO Lemans Tempest Delco GM am-fm radio. Case shows surface rust all sides but does not affect usage.



www.ebay.com













1966 67 gto pontiac lemans factory am fm radio | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1966 67 gto pontiac lemans factory am fm radio at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













1966 66 PONTIAC GTO LEMANS TEMPEST OEM GM DELCO AM-FM RADIO SERVICED W/ WARRANTY | eBay


Original 1966 Pontiac GTO Lemans Tempest Delco GM am-fm radio. Has been serviced and carries a 6 month written warranty. Slide bar, tuner wand and pushbuttons all work smoothly.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Depends , if you want OEM ones which can be very pricey you can see ebay for some
Or converted repro units on there like for instance at *mikehaganantiqueautoradio *


----------



## lou (Aug 7, 2021)

lou said:


> hello everyone i have been on a search for a am/fm radio for my 67 gto, i do have a am in there now, would anyone have a line to get one for my car thanks guys as always.


thanks guys


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi lou,

Here’s one advertised on Craigslist.









1967 Pontiac GTO Original Delco factory AM/FM STEREO Radio - auto...


1967 Original Delco factory AM/FM STEREO Radio for 1967 Pontiac GTO, Lemans and Tempest. This is a full size 1967 Pontiac STEREO radio that has been converted to work in the 1967 GTO and Tempest....



cleveland.craigslist.org


----------



## lou (Aug 7, 2021)

I like to change out the front speaker with a dual speaker anyone have a better way of doing this task any pictures ty


----------



## lou (Aug 7, 2021)

Jetzster said:


> Depends , if you want OEM ones which can be very pricey you can see ebay for some
> Or converted repro units on there like for instance at *mikehaganantiqueautoradio *


----------



## lou (Aug 7, 2021)

thanks guys radio wont be available till mid march


----------



## lou (Aug 7, 2021)

hello so I guess ill ask again, is there a 67 gto am/fm radio out there for sale, I know I asked figured I ask the repo are not due till late February again thanks guys...


----------

